# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei Y6 Pro Firmware(TIT-U02, C328B104a, Algeria, General)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei Y6 Pro(TIT-U02)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## mohamedjagwar

متشكررررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## arania

جزاك الله خيرا :Smile:

----------


## MUHAMMAD ALI

hello 
need HUAWEI Y6 PRO TIT-U02 FARSI LANGUAGE FIRMWARE

----------


## firas4161

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## haffaga

meeeeeeeeeeerci mon frer

----------


## adel12

ربنا يخليك

----------


## amr_elmasry

مشكوررررر يا غالى

----------


## محمد نصيرات

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## abo sa

مشكووووور 

> تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
>  في قسم
>  Huawei Y6 Pro(TIT-U02)
> ملاحظة:  
> للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
> مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
> 4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## aliesmail

thank

----------


## mouchaf

merci bcp

----------

